# Spiel für zwei Spieler oder Multiplayer gesucht



## liliangreen (9. April 2013)

*Spiel für zwei Spieler oder Multiplayer gesucht*

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein PC-Spiel für meine Partnerin und mich. Um mal einen Einblick zu geben, was wir suchen, möchte ich einige Ausschlußkriterien nennen:
Stand: April 2013
- Keine monatlichen Kosten
- Keine Spiele die Highend Hardware benötigen (wir möchten nicht ständig die HW updaten. Nicht dass die Rechner alt sind, aber Spiele die aktuell erscheinen dürften auf höchster Grafik ruckeln)
- Kein typisches MMO / Rollenspiel (Elemente dieser dürfen enthalten sein, nur sollte man nicht Stunden in einer Welt rumrennen müssen, um zu leveln, farmen, grinden, gear sammeln, etc..)
- Kein typischer Ego-Shooter (Counter-Strike, Quake, Doom, etc fällt raus) (Hoffentlich darf man die Namen ausschreiben  Wenn nicht bitte ich um Verzeihung und Zensur)
- Keine Sportsimulation
- Keine Japan- / Anime- / Mangaoptik


Es darf gerne:
- alle Genre außer oben genannte
- verspielt, realistisch oder futuristisch aussehen
- Taktik, Rätseln, Köpfchen fordern
- Waffen sind nicht gänzlich verboten/unerwünscht
- Wenn man mit der Zeit seine Charakterfähigkeiten oder Spezialisierungen verbessert, haben wir auch nichts dagegen


Es muss:
- 2 Spieler oder Multiplayer fähig sein


Hoffe ich überfordere hier niemanden. Ist schon nicht einfach, gebe ich zu. Vielleicht findet sich ja was 



Liebe Grüße
Lilian


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

Darf es denn EINmalig was kosten? Und über welche Hardware verfügt ihr? Es gibt nämlich auch genug aktuelle Titel, die auf hohen Details nicht mehr Power als Spiele von vor 3-4 Jahren brauchen, oder die einen "niedrigen" Detailmodus bieten, der trotzdem ganz gut aussieht und keine aktuelle teure Hardware fordert. Grad FreeToPlay oder MMO-Spiele brauchen oft eh nicht viel Power, damit eben auch möglichst viele Leute die Chance haben, ohne neue Hardware mitzuspielen.

Ach so: wie oft pro Woche wollt ihr denn spielen, bzw. wie viele Stunden UNGEFÄHR?


----------



## Hawkins (9. April 2013)

Dead Space 3 hat einen guten Coop Part. Man kann das ganze Spiel als Coop spielen. Die Hardwareanforderungen sind auch recht moderat und es ist auch kein typischer Egoshooter.

Für einige "Rätsel" muss man zusammen arbeiten. Rollenspielelemente hat das Game auch in Form vom Waffencrafting.


Oder wie wäre es mit Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light?
Das macht zusammen richtig Spaß und läuft auch auf älteren Rechnern. Es ist kein typisches Lara Croft/Tomb Raider Game, von der Kameraführung ähnlich wie Diablo. Es gibt viele Rätsel und das Game ist recht umfangreich(Kampagne und noch extra Challenge Maps für Coop).
Das Game ist momentan auch recht günstig zu haben.

Oh und da ich gerade Diablo erwähnt hab:
Wie wäre es mit Path of Exile(you see what i did there?)  
Typisches Diablo like Hack n Slay Game. Kostenlos(F2P, aber nicht Pay2Win) mit dem wohl größten Talentbaum überhaupt.


----------



## Vordack (9. April 2013)

Borderlands 1.

Shooter mit RPG Elementen, am Besten als Diablo Spielprinzip in 3D in der Zukunft, gespickt mit viel Humor.

Coop mit bis zu 4 Leuten meine ich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip5o1TcIrFg

Oder Portal 2, lässt sich im Coop spielen. Rätselspiel im Ego-Perspektive mit viel Witz. Bringt höllisch Laune zu zweit und es gibt sogar Custom Maps runterzuladen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4na1xbR4VU

Beises übrigens Spiel die in meiner "All Time Favorite" Liste sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Trine 1 & 2, die kann man im Coop an einem PC spielen? Allerdings sollte da ein Gamepad verfügbar sein, weil dann einer mit Tastatur und Maus spielt und der andere dann mit Gamepad.

Rayman Origins ist ebenfalls an einem PC mit mehreren spielbar. Sehr lustig und abgedreht.


----------



## LordCrash (10. April 2013)

Also ich würde auf alle Fälle Portal 2 empfehlen, das dürfte den Anforderungen wohl am ehesten entgegenkommen.


----------

